

Chile earthquake: may have shifted the Earth's axis and created shorter days - mootothemax
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/mar/02/earthquake-chile-earth-axis

======
pmjordan
Don't they mean "changed the earth's moment of inertia"?

